# GEFORCE4 MX 440 running under DirectX.........



## McShadyPL (Jul 7, 2003)

I recently purchased a GeForce 4 MX440 from Ebay and I'm waiting for it to come in. I heard that it does not support the DirectX program. Is this true? If I have DirectX 9 installed on my computer and will run it under the GeForce 4, will it actually work? If not, then how the heck am I supposed to run games such as GTA Vice City?????? 
I'm running WinME by the way


PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nvidiahelp1 (Jul 15, 2003)

Here try this:
Go to start>run>type in dxdiag wait for the stuff to load and click on Display and test DIrect3D. If the test goes wrong it doesnt support it.:|


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

The only version of windows that has problems with directx and geforce is xp, me has none. As long as your computers power suply is good enough to handle it there should be no problems (Most computers will need at least 350w power supply, but most people only have 250w or 300w and they dont know they need more, so make sure you got it or you will have non-stop freezing in any 3d aplications)


----------



## Relientk (Oct 11, 2008)

So i have the same prob and am running XP. I tested the DirectX like it said up there in the forums and everything was running in order (even DirectX 9). What could my problem be?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow I didn't know these forums went back to 2003. What problem are you haveing Relientk?


----------



## Relientk (Oct 11, 2008)

lol emosun. Well i found out that the GFX card is a bit too old to run some of the games i wanted so i am just gonna try again. (u remember me from the other forum Emosun like from a week ago or so lol?) well thx and if i need any more help i will definately come back to TSF. youve been great Emosun thx


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well as you can see the geforce 4 is from 2003 and yes it isn't good for any modern games.


----------



## McShadyPL (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow...I cannot believe that I used to write like that. :tongue:


----------

